# Some basic ABT questions,It will be my first time making them.



## eriksp (Jun 24, 2011)

I have read many threads on ABT's. They mostly show the end result, except a few.

  My question is should I mix the cheese with the cream cheese or is this a preference? Also how long do most people smoke them for? What is the most common seasoning if any at all?


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 24, 2011)

No

2-3 hours

bacon

From the handy dandy search tool up top..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/81647/poll-how-do-you-make-your-abts  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/49420/abt-s-atomic-buffalo-turds  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/106305/my-abts-step-by-step-q-view  

  Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## arnie (Jun 24, 2011)

I like to go for simple.

I chop up a few sundried tomatoes, mix them in some cream cheese (maybe add some leftover brisket or pork butt), stuff the jalapeños with the mixture, wrap them with bacon, and put them in the smoker @225 for a couple of hours.

Then crank the smoker up to 275 for about a half hour to crisp up the bacon


----------



## eriksp (Jun 24, 2011)

This post shows everything mixed up

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/106305/my-abts-step-by-step-q-view

I don't know how you dug this stuff by searching because I tried that  :)

I might try the sundried tomatos my wife would love that.


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 24, 2011)

eriksp said:


> This post shows everything mixed up
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/106305/my-abts-step-by-step-q-view
> 
> ...


Hmmmm I just clicked it and it opened just fine for me...

You might need to change your search to relevance....a box up there...Order results by *relevance     or  *  *recency*    

There is also another box that shows whats where...

All (3425)
Review (2)
Thread (3343)
Gallery Image (76)
User (2)
  Wiki (2)
Keep trying...and good luck!!

  Craig


----------



## eriksp (Jun 24, 2011)

There is the answer I never use *relevance     or  *  *recency*   I never knew that was an option because I guess I never read.

Thanks for the help


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 25, 2011)

I just use grated sharp cheddar.


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 25, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I just use grated sharp cheddar.


I quit grating or buying grated cheese.

I cut little slices, makes the fit easier.

Same with the sausage...they lay together easy and it makes the wrap nicer.

  Craig


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 25, 2011)

I keep it simple. I don't use any grated cheese, I just don't think it's necessary. I mix whatever rub I'm using in with the cream cheese. Since ABT's are usually smoked in conjunction with some other longer cooking meat, I usually have a spare tablespoon or so of rub. I also discovered last time out that using a half pepper for each finished piece yielded better results. Also gives you twice as many pieces. Just a dollop of cream cheese, stick in a lil' smokie and wrap in bacon. One thing you want to be sure about is CLEAN THE PEPPERS WELL! Get all the membrane out, especially on the ends. Your family and friends will thank you if they don't get a surprise "pepper bomb" whilst happily munching away. Oh, and gloves and eye protection is, for me anyway, mandatory during the cleaning process. That pepper oil will stay on your hands and if you touch your eyes or touch any sensitive parts while in the bathroom, you'll regret it. They like to squirt while you're scraping the membrane too, and one shot in the eye was enough to convince me.

As for cooking times, 2 hours seems to be the magic number for me. As long as the bacon is cooked to your liking, you'll be fine.

Make sure you let us see the results!!


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 25, 2011)

My favorite mixture is cooked chorizo (home made) cheddar cheese, green onions, mixed together then into the boats, topped with more cheese, hit with rub and wrap in bacon, hit with rub and smoke for 2- 2.5 hours


----------

